# Stanley at 9 weeks



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/M1ssgvus/th_photo.jpg
On the rug looking cuter than anything I've ever known!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh bless him!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn't seem to post the picture though! Wonder what I'm doing wrong?
Thank you Sarette, I'm absolutely smitten with Stanley x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hurray that's done it! Downloaded Photobucket app and copied the code from that instead! No stopping me now ))


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Missgvus said:


> Hurray that's done it! Downloaded Photobucket app and copied the code from that instead! No stopping me now ))


Let the picturefest commence!! xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutie,looking forward to seeing lots more pics now xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is adorable, can't wait to see more photos now you can use Photobucket! xx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

I love his cute little brown nose Stan's the Man!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is lovely ... hi there Stanley .. cool name 

What mix is Stanley?
Where is he from? 
I love seeing if they have any brothers or sisters on here...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

He really is gorgeous! Love his eyes! More photos please....!

Karen x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Soooooo cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh how I want another puppy


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Stanley is a Jukee Doodles boy. His Mum is Suzie working cocker and his Dad is Uncle Fester. 
JD had such a wonderful write up on here I just had to go and see them. It was love at first sight with Stanley. 
Stanley has been so wonderful for us all after losing Cadbury. 
To top it all Murphy and he have finally clicked today and they are playing beautifully together. There were tears in my eyes as I shared this magic moment at 7.30 this morning. We are so lucky to share our lives with dogs xxx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a picture! little mushy face


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

I think Stanley looks very much like our Maple except that she has a black nose!! Other than that they look very similar :kiss:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's like a little teddy bear!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

awwwww what a cute little boy. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Stanley is gorgeous  I too have an older dog, it's wonderful when they finally accept the puppy, Phoebe instigates playtime with Izzy now , she also disciplines for me


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

He is truly scrumptious! It will be interesting seeing how Rufus (2 yr old JD Cockapoo) takes to Basil when we bring him home tomorrow! I'm sure it'll take a few days!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure he'll be fine Karen, have a safe journey home


----------

